# Traffic Alert for I95 Woodrow Wilson Bridge VA & MD!



## wuv pooh (May 27, 2006)

IF you have plans to be traveling around the I95 cooridor in the next couple of weeks, be advised the new bridge outer span is opening!:whoopie: 

*Traffic will be horrible * during the opening of the new outer span (VA to MD)  in June & the inner span (MD to VA) in July.  

Check out www.wilsonbridge.com


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks we are headed that way next friday.


----------



## SBK (May 28, 2006)

If you are trying to head South during this period, check out the possibility of getting off Route 50 at US 301 South or going straight through the District from I-95.  You also need to avoid I-295 South, as it creates the same closure.  You will need to look at a map because the problem is the Beltway, which is labeled both I-95 and I-495.  You will want to pick up either the George Wshington Parkway, I-95 or I-66 as you leave the District -- depending on where you are going.

(They never finished I-95 through the District, so they re-labeled the Beltway to make it look like they had.)

An alternative to going through the District -- one that would be longer in miles, but Maybe not in time --would be to go across the top of the Beltway and pick up I-95 South in Springfield.

Good Luck -- we took the easy way out and are at the Vacation Village at the Berkshires.


----------



## wuv pooh (May 31, 2006)

btt - in case anyone will be in the area in the next couple of weeks/days.


----------



## Kay H (May 31, 2006)

We took I95 all the way down to Arlington last Friday afternoon.  For a holiday weekend, it wasn't too bad.  Backed up a little but not as bad as getting on the Del Mem Bridge. 

Came home from Fairfax on Sunday so missed the under construcrion bridge.  First visit to Aerospace museum at Dulles airport.  Nice way to spend a few hrs.


----------



## wuv pooh (Jun 3, 2006)

BTT ~ reports of delays ALL weekend!


----------



## wuv pooh (Jun 7, 2006)

*UPDATE:   phone # for additional info*

*1.877.INFO.WWB*

*NEW WILSON BRIDGE OPENS TO FIRST TRAFFIC THIS WEEKEND*

Major Traffic Delays Anticipated Over Weekend (June 9-12) as 
I-95 North Traffic is Switched onto New Bridge.

I-95 North (Beltway Outer Loop) Reduced to Single Lane for Up To Four Miles


----------



## SBK (Jul 13, 2006)

If you are travelling *SOUTH* thrugh the Washington, DC area this weekend (July 14 through 16), you need to know that that the Woodrow Wilson Bridge on the *INNER* loop of the Washington Beltway (I-95 and I-495) will have only one lane open from 8:00 PM Friday night until 5:00 AM Monday morning.  (This also affects I-295 South.)  At that time, the old bridge will be completely closed, and all traffic will share the completed East bound span of the new bridge while the West bound span is constructed.  

Don't ask -- we have been living with this for most of our natural lives.

If you do not take one of the recommended detours, you will be quite unhappy.  See above for some alternatives and and for the bridge website.

If you are coming *NORTH*, it is unlikely that you will be affected, except by gawkers looking at the other loop.

And so you ask -- what the heck is the *INNER* loop.  It is the lane of the beltway closet to DC.  The directions on the Interstate signs are not intuitive and I would just suggest that you keep a map handy.


----------



## wuv pooh (Jul 16, 2006)

Hopefully by tomorrow's rush hour ALL of the southbound traffic will have been switched over to the new span.  The innner loop is the traffic that flows from Southern MD into No. Va.  near Rt. 1.  

NOW the work can begin on taking the old bridge down.  Kinda sorry  to see it go.  I mean, what will the traffic reporters talk about now?


----------



## vlapinta (Jul 21, 2006)

Any new updates on traffic in this area? We are traveling tomorrow, July 22.
Vicki


----------



## elaine (Jul 21, 2006)

*Woodrow Wilson Bridge OPEN!! switched over last weekend*

all open. should be OK---but realize that SAT late AM thru midday is AWFUL EVERY Weekend in summer.  LEAVE early or late!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 22, 2006)

Traffic is ok right now.  We are now in DC for the weekend.  It is hot !!


----------



## wuv pooh (Jul 24, 2006)

*A BIG thanks to all the workers on the bridge!*

just traveled both loops ~ inner from MD to VA and outer Loop of the Beltway and it was a breeze. 

There was a change in the traffic patterns on both sides of the bridge.

The bridge is HIGHER and won't have to be opened as often as before. 

It was GREAT :whoopie: NOT to hit a pot hole EVERY 10 FT on the bridge.  I have family in So. MD and LOVE having the new bridge!


----------

